

It’s Time for Gates to Part Ways With Microsoft - JumpCrisscross
http://dealbook.nytimes.com/2013/09/25/its-time-for-bill-gates-to-part-ways-with-microsoft/?nl=business&emc=edit_dlbkam_20130926

======
orionblastar
Time for a new generation to take over Microsoft.

[http://greatdox.com/wordpress1/2013/09/26/its-time-for-
gates...](http://greatdox.com/wordpress1/2013/09/26/its-time-for-gates-to-
part-ways-with-microsoft/)

